# Rod and Reel Setup bg2500



## slikvik77 (Oct 30, 2018)

Gents,

Following multiple hours reading up on reel suggestions for my needs, I decided to pull the trigger on two BG2500’s from Amazon for $85 a pop. Can’t beat that price point.

Was hoping to get some suggestions on rod and line pairings. I will mainly be fishing out front and in the backcountry in Flamingo using soft plastics and jigheads.

Thanks in advance for the insight!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Star stellar light m/l 7.5 ft is what I have with that reel, it is for sight fishing flooded grass and mud flats and will throw an unweighted plastic a mile.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree with BrownDog, a 7'6" medium light rod is a good match. I'd also suggest Shimano Teramar SE or St. Croix Tidemasters. As far as line, 10-pound braid (I'm a PowerPro Slick 8 fan) will handle most fish you'd normally encounter since it typically over-tests as heavier class. Tie on 20- or 30-pound leader and have at it!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Find you a good rod builder in your area and have them make you a 7'3" from a Fuji Point Blank blank PB73MLF with a KR Concept guide setup. Fuji 20 H, 10 H, 5.5 M, 4.5 KB, 4.5 KB, 4.5 KB, 4.5 KB, 4.5 KT, 4.5 KT, 4.5 KT & a 5mm TIP TOP. If it is done correctly, you will be very pleased. It needs to be built to your reel and if they know what they are doing they will know this.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

BrownDog said:


> Star stellar light m/l 7.5 ft is what I have with that reel, it is for sight fishing flooded grass and mud flats and will throw an unweighted plastic a mile.


Beat me to it.........my next rod......


----------

